# turn off toshiba splash screen



## bretsharon (Mar 17, 2006)

How do I turn off toshiba splash screen on a toshiba laptop on boot up?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

See if there is a setting in your BIOS.


----------



## bretsharon (Mar 17, 2006)

I checked the BIOS, several times over the last couple days not to miss something, and No I did not find anything in the BIOS utility that looked like it was applicable. The BIOS utility looks rather sparse and I think I would see it, if it were there.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

What model Toshiba? I'll see what I can find.
Also tell me what version of BIOS you currently have.


----------



## bretsharon (Mar 17, 2006)

Here is what Belarc is returning, just a portion:

BIOS: Phoenix Technologies LTD 2.00 08/30/2006

System Model: TOSHIBA Satellite A105 PSAA8U-SY102K

Operating System: Windows XP Media Center Edition Service Pack 2 (build 2600)

Processor a: 1.60 gigahertz Intel Core Duo

Main Circuit Board b: 64 kilobyte primary memory cache
2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache

Board: Intel Corporation MPAD-MSAE Customer Reference Boards

Drives Memory Modules c,d 
79.76 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
54.40 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K16A [CD-ROM drive]

Hitachi HTS541680J9SA00 [Hard drive] (80.03 GB) -- drive 0, s/n SB2201SGG4RHXB, rev SB2OC70P, SMART Status: Healthy 1526 Megabytes Installed Memory 
Local Drive Volumes

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 79.76 GB 54.40 GB free

thank you!!


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

This forum is not letting me know about a few responses to some of my postings, so I did not notice you had replied. I only found out by searching through my recent posts.

Sorry I could not respond sooner.
You are telling me what Belarc says, and that is real nice, but it does not tell me what the Toshiba model is, other than just it is a model A105. But not the sub-model number.
I went to the Toshiba website and there are at least 80 different sub-models, and none of it looks like "PSAA8U-SY102K"
It will be a model A105-S(and usually 4, but could be 3 to 5, digits).

Forget Belarc, I only need to know the model number so that I can get the manual for it. What does the case say on the laptop?

You also are telling me the date of the BIOS, and that may be useful, but just tell me the version number. You will probably see the version number as the PC is starting up.


----------



## bretsharon (Mar 17, 2006)

There is nothing easy. thank you for looking at this, I am in no hurry so fit in when you can..

The Model is A105-S4254 and the BIOS is Version 2 8/30/06, or more complete Phoenix Technologies, LTD 2.00 8/30/06/

It is Windows Microsoft Media edition of Windows, so it probably has things I'm not interested in.. I have in the past replaced Toshibas OS with generic Windows..


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

From what I have learned, you appear to be VERY behind in the BIOS version for your Toshiba A105-S4254. According to the website the current version is version 5.50, dated 03-07-2007.

I could not find any specific documentation for what selections are there in the BIOS itself. I did read that Toshiba gives two ways, at least, to make modifications to the BIOS.

The first is called, and they write:
*HWSetup method*: which is an application you run from your desktop OS. They say:
Run the HWSetup utility from the Windows Control Panel. This utility provides a relatively user-friendly way to change the BIOS settings. Changes to some of the settings will require re-starting the PC (and Windows). HWSetup was pre-installed on all but early Toshiba notebook models. If it doesn't appear as a Control Panel applet on your computer, you may be able to download it from the Toshiba Support website as part of the Toshiba Utilities package for your model.

The other is the more typical, and they write:
*Esc key method*: If an external keyboard is attached to the notebook, either directly or via a docking station or a port-replicator, disconnect it. Turn the computer on. Immediately press and hold the Esc key for three seconds, and then release it. When prompted to, press the F1 key. The Setup screen will appear. The PC will have to be truly off (not suspended, or in standby mode, or in hibernation mode) for this method to work.
---------
The *HWSetup method* appears it might be limited as to the selections you may have to modify within the actual BIOS. And if this is the method you have been looking over the options, perhaps all the options are not there. I suggest that you get into the BIOS with the powerup&keypress method.

BUT FIRST! update your BIOS to the latest applicable version. if the splash screen setting does not appear in the old version 2,perhaps it will now be in the later version.

Good luck.


----------



## bretsharon (Mar 17, 2006)

Thank you for your efforts. 

The BIOS upgrade problem is surprising since I am almost obsessive about upgrading thru the Toshiba Utility, which says I am up to date.

Holding esc key on power up brings me to a dos display which shows the ram being examined and the bios edition 2.0. It gives no f1 request and only f6 to boot up, which it does after examing the ram, so I never get to a f1 option.

the HWsetup is on my panel and it has very limited options, but I did set the checked box to default settings with no changes.

I have windows media recovery console installed so that might be the issue, except it would not let me in because it required a password, which I must put in on boot up. Unfortunately, the console would not accept my password, despite the fact that on normal bootup the password is accepted. I always use the same password on all applications, so i'm not certain what it is asking for, and I am the only one using the machine, so the fault is all mine.

this sounds above my expertise, so I'm going to let a Toshiba IT guy look at it, and I will report back
thank you


----------



## bretsharon (Mar 17, 2006)

I found the BIOS upgrade and they are now up to 5.60. I called Toshiba to be sure I had the right one, and before proceding they wanted to know why the upgrade (the operator said it was a corporate request) and that once upgraded, it can't be rolled back.

He also told me thatthe upgrades really have to do with Vista, although they are applicable to XP SP2.

The updates went from 2.0 to 5.1 with no interveneing editions.

I think I'll stay put for now. thank you.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

It sounds like you are holding the Esc key too long. Also having Windows Media recovery Console installed should have nothing to do with getting into the BIOS setup, because your PC should not be getting to any of your installed programs. Getting into the BIOS is *before* your PC loads any of your installed programs.

As for removing any passwords on your BIOS setup, if that is what you are talking about, that can be done usually by either jumpering some pins somewhere on your motherboard (at least it would be for a desktop - not sure about your laptop) or sometimes a special key sequence.

In any case, I would say that it would probably be more expedient and better, for you, to take the computer to your Toshiba guy.


----------



## bretsharon (Mar 17, 2006)

Since my computer was running perfectly, I felt uncomfortable at this circumstance and decided to update BIOS to 5.6 anyway, just to get my fair share of abuse. To my astonishment everything seems to running very well. However, it seems I no longer need a password to get into my machine. I'll reset it up, but is this a way to get around a password.

I still get the splash screen.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

If the password you were having to enter was because of some setting in the BIOS (and from your earlier messages I could not tell, but I left that possibility open) then yes, you can change the BIOS to remove that requirement. That is, as long as the computer allows for the indiscriminate changing of the BIOS (meaning, if anybody can). Not all computers allow that. Which is no more a security issue than if someone were to bridge the BIOS resetting pins, on computers having them.

Changing the BIOS is not going to alter the need, or lack thereof, of a password to get into Windows.

I just wonder why you bother having a password on bootup. Is this some sort of jobsite computer? or s a computer that you really need to prevent un-authorized entry, OR is this just your computer at home? If it is just for your home, why have a password at bootup at all? 
(Perhaps this to prevent you using the computer at times of inebriation? Sort of a "breath-alizer" at the keyboard... "if I'm drunk I can't type ... hic" )

I did not say that changing the BIOS is going to remove the Toshiba bootup splash screen. If the selection for that option did not exist in your older v2 BIOS, then I was suggesting that the newer BIOS may give you that option.

Now, having the updated BIOS you should get into the actual BIOS setup (not the control setting of it, available through some Windows program), and see if that option is there. It may be called something that you are overlooking - for example it may be called something like "Fast Startup" or "Startup messages on-screen." Just look around, and remember what the settings were (write them down!) that work, and change one at a time to see what the results are. If they don't do what you had hoped, just put them back. Don't worry about changing something that makes Windows not start, since you don't need Windows to get the settings back to what they were (because getting to the BIOS setup is done at power-on, before you ever get to Windows).

As for the old adage of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" and how it pertains to changing your BIOS, that is pretty much true. But your version 2 was SO FAR behind v5.6, that I am sure there were some things updated to fix some serious problems, and probably things better for the newer version of Windows (WinXP and WinVista). I am glad you decided to change the BIOS, at least for that.


----------



## bretsharon (Mar 17, 2006)

Thank you for your reply, I will poke around see if I find anything.

I am a tax lawyer/CPA and carry a lot documents, tax returns and personal stuff of my clients if the laptop were to get misplaced. Soc security numbers, phone numbers, credit cards, how much each makes and their address/...stuff like that.

I probably should be doing even more.

thank you


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

To secure your documents, how about getting a very portable USB flashdrive, and use encryption on it. That way all your documents are right with you, in your pocket, or else plugged into the computer you are using at the time.

You can cheaply get a 4 GB flashdrive for about $40 right now.

And if you get a flashdrive that is "U3" then you can even run a good selection of applications (such as OpenOffice, for Word-like, Excel-like, and Powerpoint-like) right from the flashdrive. That way, even if the computer is lost, not only do you still have all your secured documents with you, but also you can still work with all the applications you are familiar with by going to any computer and plugging the flashdrive in.


----------

